# Maturity normal for kitten or feral?



## BiddiMom (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a kitten a little under 3 months old. His mother was part of the feral colony by my work that we fed and helped the local catch and release program catch them for spaying/neutering. She was hit by a car when he was about 5 weeks old and I took him home. He hid and it took a week or so for him to stop hissing when we wanted to pick him up. Well, he got better, still a little skittish, but he'd let me love on him and he'd come up to me when he wanted treats or to play. Well one of our older cats adopted him, and now that she gives him all of the attention he needs, he doesn't come to me unless i'm eating in the recliner. Then he'll climb up sit on the arm and wait for me to give him some. He won't stay in my lap for any length of time, and he runs if I try to pick him up or even just bend down to pet him, but his tail stays in the air. Is he just being a playful, rambunctious kitten, or is it that he may not tame? My girlfriend and her mom both tell me he'll calm down and be more lovey when he gets older, but it's so hard to wait and it's worrying for me to think I might not be doing everything he needs to help him become a well socialed pet. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I think he's still just being a kitten and annoying you on purpose  
If he comes to your chair on his own, I don't think he's not tame. My Zinny doesn't like being handled, but she's perfectly fine with snuggling up to me in bed and when I'm working on the computer...and I can PET her, but if she thinks my hand is in any position to hold her or pick her up, she wants none of it.
Disco was like that, too. She liked belly rubs, and would roll over for them, but if you tried to give her any other kind of attention, she would trot off just out of reach ...and I know she was just laughing to herself when I would pout at her!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Go up to the stickys in the feral section. Click on Taming and Caring for Feral Kittens and Cats. Read Heidi's Kitty Boot Camp and watch the 3 Utube videos by the Urban Cat League.

You must be proactive with this kitten. He is not going to come around on his own. There are lots of tips in these reference materials which will help you bring him around. Once youve gone thru KBC and Utubes we will be here to clarify, encourage or brainstorm with you.

You have done a wonderful thing bringing this kitten into your home and heart. Keep us posted.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Our kitten was more used to other cats than to humans when we got him and he's just now (at 11 months) getting to be a snuggler. The rest of the time he would do the exact same thing--tail in the air, running around and avoiding being petted too much. It sounds like kitten behavior to me but it never hurts to be sure and try socializing him a bit more!


----------

